
10 Tech Movies to Get You Coding Again - bhalp1
https://dev.to/zpalexander/10-tech-movies-to-get-you-coding-again
======
krambs
Loved The Social Network movie. But the movie's soundtrack (Trent Reznor and
Atticus Ross) has had the greatest effect on my coding. Still listen to it
while working almost every day. Maybe matched only by Sigur Ros's Takk as my
favorite Getting Shit Done soundtrack.

~~~
xiaoma
Ah yes, the movie that replaced Travis Kalinick with a random jealous
girlfriend. Still, fiction aside, it was compelling. Sorkin is a master.

------
sammydavis
That was a great list, kudos!

